# Arthur Salwey on halting between two opinions



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 3, 2021)

_And_ Elijah _came unto all the people, and said: How long halt ye between two opinions? If the Lord be God, follow him; but if_ Baal, _then follow him: and the people answered him not a word._

Observe the Prophet’s courage: he feared neither _Ahab’s_ greatness, nor the peoples number: but he came unto all the people, and said, _How long halt ye, &c._ Why are you thus irresolute, and inconstant? Why do ye fluctuate and waver thus? The _Hebrew_ word that is here translated _halt,_ signifieth (as some observe) a lameness on both feet, and it is the same that is used 2 _Sam._ 4.4. to express _Mephibosheth_ his lameness, who was lame on both feet. _Jacob_ had but one side lame, and another word is used to signify his lameness, _Gen._ 32.31. These Idolaters were lame on both feet. Hereunto the _Septuagint_ agreeth.

They had never a good foot, they divided between God, and _Baal,_ they served neither cordially. They halted between two opinions, as it is expressed in the Text, or between two thoughts, as it may be read; probably the false Prophets had corrupted their judgements by their false Doctrine. Error in opinion causeth halting in practise. It is evident that they halted practically. _How long halt ye?_ they had for a long time continued in their halting, which made their sin the greater, and the cure the more difficult. _Frustra medicina paratur, &c._

For the reference, see Arthur Salwey on halting between two opinions.


----------

